

Creator of Dolphin WII emulator, releases new PSP emulator. - powerj
http://ppsspp.org/
Creator of Dolphin WII emulator, releases new PSP emulator. Still in early beta, but an Android APK is available, and binaries for windows.
======
bilalq
This is awesome. I look forward to seeing this project grow in the future.

